# TV Help



## calitila (Feb 3, 2011)

I just moved to the US from Italy, and I brought my TV/Monitor with me. It is both PAL and NTSC compatible (I have my American DVD and American Wii hooked up to it and they both work perfectly); but I am having problems connecting it to cable tv. The TV signal in the US is carried on a coax cable, and my tv has a tv aerial (or PAL) jack, so I bought an adapter to be able to connect the US cable to my Euro TV set. This worked fine and I have video signal, but the audio is just white noise. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

It looks like they are not compatible. Why you brought your TV set with you if you can buy a new one in the US cheaper than in Europe? It makes no sense...  Also, the kind of connection you are trying to make is completely outdated. With digital cable (all cable TVs are digital nowadays) it is the best to use an HDMI cable connecting the set top box to the TV.

Cheers,
Gabriel.


----------



## calitila (Feb 3, 2011)

My tv set was bought a few years ago, and I just graduated from college and am now looking for a job, which is one of the reasons that I can't afford to buy a tv set in the US. The TV set is a good one, NTSC/PAL compatible and also a monitor for a pc; this allows me to hook up my laptop (through which I watch my PAL DVDs). You say that the connection I am trying to make is outdated? That doesn't make any sense to me, the digital cable provided by comcast comes out of the top box through coaxial cable.. if there where another output from the top box provided by my cable company, I would have used it.

My TV/Monitor has the following input jacks: 
HDMI (2 of these)
RGB (currently used to connect laptop)
RCA (currently used to connect Wii)
Component (currently used to connect US DVD player)
Antenna In (this is where I have the coaxial cable connected)

Thanks for you time


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

You said you are using the coaxial cable, which I assume is used by the 75 ohm antenna connection (outdated, worst image quality possible). You should connect both of them using an HDMI cable and you should have no problem! If your cable set top box doesn't have an HDMI connector, look for one called DVI-D, you can use this use as well, but DVI-D carries only video signal (HDMI carries both video and audio).

Take a look here how to connect your cable box to your TV:
Video Connectors | Hardware Secrets

I hope I have helped.


----------



## calitila (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks again for all the help  I appreciate it. It's a very particular situation and I'm not really sure who to turn to, which is why I registered here. The people at Radio Shack have no clue 

unfortunately my digital box from comcast has only one output, which is the one I am trying to use.. This site won't let me post any pics here because I'm not an active member yet (I have less than 4 posts), so I've split the url of the pic I wanted to show you into 3 lines, this should allow you to copy and paste it directly into your browser 

ht
tp://2.bp.blogspot.
com/_nRdoPj_MWYw/S6Zryze6uJI/AAAAAAACNvE/zB04TKabT1A/s320/Comcast%2BDigital%2BTransport%2BAdapter%2B%28DTA%29%2BRear%2BView%2Bof%2BConnections.JPG

Which basically leaves me out of luck, it just seems to strange to me that I can get perfect video (all channels) but no audio.. I was under the impression that NTSC and PAL were video standards, but apparently the signals include audio as well.

Anyway, my tv set has a PCMCIA Card Slot, so I should be able to call comcast and get their Comcast Card for free... hopefully that works.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

I couldn't open the link. However, the solution to your case is to call Comcast and ask them to replace your set-top box with a model that has HDMI output. I don't understand why they didn't provide you one. This, in theory, should be free. Maybe because they charge extra for you to have an "HD package"?

Cheers,
Gabriel.


----------

